# Personal Websites



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would those of you with personal websites consider adding a link to the forum? It could help build traffic. 

There might be an avatar that can be added to the link. We'd have to find out from the powers that be though.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I can do that with my blog, am about ready to change it over from my work at home blog, to my daily chicken blog. Chickens are so interesting


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great idea! I didn't even think about blogs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds good.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Great idea! I didn't even think about blogs.


Well I have over 500 followers, and stopped posting about making money online about 2 months ago and just started back to using it for the chick updates. It is being read too, so I know some folks are enjoying it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You should probably put a link to your blog in a sign line here.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd be up for it... we have a regular website and a blog (that I should really update...)


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I tried a blog once, I can't even keep my farm and club pages on fb updated, so it's obvious how well the blogging went LOL
I do like reading other people's, though!!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

It's been said, but anyone who post our link on their site is welcome to post their link in their signature line.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good trade.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I feel so.


----------

